# Car service booking..  too early?



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2017)

Bought a new Volvo XC60 less than 9 months ago and its done just a shade under 7K miles.  Switched it on this morning and the screen suggests that I should book a service!!.  While I understand cars have moved on from fixed mileage servicing and 'tell you' when they need servicing; but i cant figure out why it would ask for being serviced under 7K miles.  

Never had a Volvo before this and question to other XC60 owners.. is this a common thing to have Volvo serviced at such short notice?  Advice on nhext steps?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2017)

vkurup said:



			Bought a new Volvo XC60 less than 9 months ago and its done just a shade under 7K miles.  Switched it on this morning and the screen suggests that I should book a service!!.  While I understand cars have moved on from fixed mileage servicing and 'tell you' when they need servicing; but i cant figure out why it would ask for being serviced under 7K miles.  

Never had a Volvo before this and question to other XC60 owners.. is this a common thing to have Volvo serviced at such short notice?  *Advice on nhext steps?*

Click to expand...

I'm guessing the obvious answer is speak to the Volvo garage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2017)

vkurup said:



			Bought a new Volvo XC60 less than 9 months ago and its done just a shade under 7K miles.  Switched it on this morning and the screen suggests that I should book a service!!.  While I understand cars have moved on from fixed mileage servicing and 'tell you' when they need servicing; but i cant figure out why it would ask for being serviced under 7K miles.  

Never had a Volvo before this and question to other XC60 owners.. is this a common thing to have Volvo serviced at such short notice?  Advice on nhext steps?
		
Click to expand...

Anything in the manual. I'm sure if you contact a dealer there "insist" you bring it in. Kerching


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2017)

Normal servicing for this car is around 12k, I have one. Either your driving it in a manner or circumstance it doesn't like and it needs one early or could it be one of those "let's check everything is okay" new car first services? I thought that was around 4k but I can't remember now.

Mine has always come up with the service sign on or around the 12k mark, as it should so this does seem strange. Unfortunately your dealer is likely to call you in to plug in the car and see what it wants and whether a service really is required. 

Are you doing a lot of stop start driving? Short journeys?


----------



## vkurup (Feb 22, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Normal servicing for this car is around 12k, I have one. Either your driving it in a manner or circumstance it doesn't like and it needs one early or could it be one of those "let's check everything is okay" new car first services? I thought that was around 4k but I can't remember now.

Mine has always come up with the service sign on or around the 12k mark, as it should so this does seem strange. Unfortunately your dealer is likely to call you in to plug in the car and see what it wants and whether a service really is required. 

Are you doing a lot of stop start driving? Short journeys?
		
Click to expand...

It is usually on short runs .. might do 20-25 miles in urban traffic which I think is not a good thing for the XC nor for the fuel consumption.  Couple of times took her on Surrey - Norfolk trips and fuel was great; round trip in 1 tank


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 23, 2017)

vkurup said:



			Bought a new Volvo XC60 less than 9 months ago and its done just a shade under 7K miles.  Switched it on this morning and the screen suggests that I should book a service!!.  While I understand cars have moved on from fixed mileage servicing and 'tell you' when they need servicing; but i cant figure out why it would ask for being serviced under 7K miles.  

Never had a Volvo before this and question to other XC60 owners.. is this a common thing to have Volvo serviced at such short notice?  Advice on nhext steps?
		
Click to expand...

If it's come out of the factory and sat in the compound for three months then it's twelve months old ?
This should be rectified when the car is prepped maybe it was over looked.
only a suggestion.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 23, 2017)

OK so it's not the same vehicle but I have a new Nissan NV200 van. 
Service was due at 12000 but service light came on at 9500, was told it's because the engine oil has started to break down, a common thing with new vehicles, so I found out. 
Next services should be back to correct mileage, 24000 miles.


----------



## KenL (Feb 23, 2017)

Dellboy said:



			Service was due at 12000 but service light came on at 9500, was told it's because the engine oil has started to break down, a common thing with new vehicles, so I found out.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that before.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 23, 2017)

I had never heard of it before but that came from Nissan technology department.

I asked in the dealership next door,  (Madza, my mate works there) and was told the same.

Like I said, can only go on what I was told.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

KenL said:



*Never heard of that before.*

Click to expand...




Dellboy said:



*I had never heard of it before* but that came from Nissan technology department.

I asked in the dealership next door,  (Madza, my mate works there) and was told the same.

Like I said, can only go on what I was told.
		
Click to expand...

Neither had I but you live & learn;

http://motorist.org/articles/auto-service-reminder-light

"The system continually analyzes the way the vehicle is driven, and uses this analysis to determine when service is needed, however, many of these systems do not directly measure lubricant quality. A few systems use oil condition sensors to measure a direct lubricant characteristics and determine oil change intervals. Even these systems give a limited amount of information regarding the lubricants actual condition."


----------



## vkurup (Feb 24, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Neither had I but you live & learn;

http://motorist.org/articles/auto-service-reminder-light

"The system continually analyzes the way the vehicle is driven, and uses this analysis to determine when service is needed, however, many of these systems do not directly measure lubricant quality. A few systems use oil condition sensors to measure a direct lubricant characteristics and determine oil change intervals. Even these systems give a limited amount of information regarding the lubricants actual condition."

Click to expand...

Interesting.. havent called the garage yet.

The other thing that the guy had mentioned during the sales cycle was about the catalytic converter doing a build up if you dont drive long distance.  His recommendation was that if the lights come on, you need to take it for some miles of motorway driving and it will clear itself up


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2017)

vkurup said:



			Interesting.. havent called the garage yet.

The other thing that the guy had mentioned during the sales cycle was about the catalytic converter doing a build up if you dont drive long distance.  His recommendation was that if the lights come on, you need to take it for some miles of motorway driving and it will clear itself up
		
Click to expand...

This is referred to as a 'regeneration' and happens when the DPF gets clogged up. There is a bit more to it than just blasting up the motorway, the garage needs to plug in the diagnostic laptop and reset some flags. 

Going back to your original query, as stated the engine management system monitors the type of driving you do and the oil will break down more quickly if you are doing lots of stop/start driving, particularly if the engine isn't heating up fully. My daily commute is 40 miles of motorway and dual carriage and my car will often go 20k between oil changes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2017)

Vkurup, that would be a different light. Sometimes you can clear it, sometimes not. I think with the volvo by the time the engine warning light comes on it is too late to blast it clear.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2017)

You'll only have the DPF if it's diesel and giving the engine some good runs ad high revs will help. Small low mileage runs in a diesel aren't good.

On the service front, my Mazda 3 Diesel has just been serviced a little under a year since I got it and it has just over 7k miles on it. Just a routine, oil change, air filter cleaned, brakes, tires and fluids checked.


----------



## vkurup (Feb 24, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			You'll only have the DPF if it's diesel and giving the engine some good runs ad high revs will help. Small low mileage runs in a diesel aren't good.

On the service front, my Mazda 3 Diesel has just been serviced a little under a year since I got it and it has just over 7k miles on it. Just a routine, oil change, air filter cleaned, brakes, tires and fluids checked.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see I am not the only one on low mileage servicing then


----------

